# I'm going to be a Daddy, and I'm not talking fish. Advise please



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hello Ladies and Gents.

Any first time parents have any tips for me that would be much appreciated. I'm nervous, excited, confused and all around dizzy with thought. 

How did you get through it?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

It is way easier than you think. To me at least everything sort of just comes naturally. Congrats by the way. It is one of the best things in the world in my experiance.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Hello Ladies and Gents.
> 
> Any first time parents have any tips for me that would be much appreciated. I'm nervous, excited, confused and all around dizzy with thought.
> 
> How did you get through it?


I'll just read the manual.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sleep sleep sleep gets lots of sleep


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> sleep sleep sleep gets lots of sleep


Lol, you mean after the baby is born or now? And Ninez, there are 5,000,000 manuals, but personal experience, you can't beat it!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry can't help you on that.
According to friends and family, I was a bad dad and wife did all the work.
I was just "around" and played PS2 at that time.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

The child caring comes naturally, juggling life and that though can be difficult at times.

Advice is:
-get sleep whenever you can, because if you wish for any time to yourselves, you'll be taking it out of your night time sleep. 
-Don't be too proud to accept free clothes, toys, and furniture because the need for all of that never ends. 
-Set firm boundaries for keepsakes, ie, 2 toys, 2 pieces of clothes per stage of life, otherwise you'll need unlimited storage.
-Your home will never be clean, people's homes you see spotless with toddlers have a nanny, mother/mother in-law helping or they have made great sacrifices that day to fool you. To work with this you just need to change the way you clean, rather than finish an area and move on, get it "acceptable for now" then move on.
-Baby Showers, people dont want to get you crap you are going to throw out, so dont go all out and buy everything a head of time, get the essentials to start and maybe some family members will want to help with a couple big things as a shower gift. With my first son my sisters told me to hold off on all the baby supplies and they were right.
-money: save as much as possible, act like you are on EI right now because its an adjustment. Eating out = a waste of money, eating premade foods (boxed pop in oven goods) = a waste of money.
-if on formula, go condensed liquid, not powder, little extra cost saves a ton of a headache


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations Matt, if you love sleeping well you two won't be doin much of that once baby arrives....I have two and let me tell ya....it will come natural....at first the thought seems to be frightening but once you hold your baby for the first time all the stress that was/is there will dissipate....The "What to Expect When Your Expecting" series for first time parents I would say is a great buy....I may have one kicking around....Nevertheless, congratulations.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Great advice given. Can't overemphasize sleep and dining well before baby comes. You'll get more than your fair share of MacDonalds later and sleep deprivation is the rule.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! 

I'm not sure that there's a manual that will help, because our children teach us to be the parents that we need them to be, if we let them. Nobody gets everything perfect all the time, but it's a learning curve, anyway.

My best advice would be to give your heart and time generously and to savour every moment of your child's life. At first, you might feel overwhelmed by having someone around who needs you all the time -- hopefully, you won't forget your baby in a shop the way that my husband and I did, ahem-- but don't worry, it gets easier. And more wonderful. 

As other people have said, don't worry about keeping everything tidy and so on. Years down the roady you're not going to remember the spaghetti stain on the sofa, you're going to remember your child's smile. You're a lucky guy and your baby is lucky, too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm with Morainy all the way here. 

Don't feel guilty when you think you've done something wrong. It will happen, however hard you try. You're human. But if you give it your whole heart, you'll be a great Dad. And yes, try to think of what you and your baby will remember 10, 20 or 30 years down the road (what do YOU remember of your own childhood?), and go by that, not by the little things that can get in the way. Oh, and one last thing: don't listen to what others tell you about what you should and shouldn't do in parenthood (including this very message ). Whatever you do there will always be someone who thinks it's bad parenting. Including people who don't have kids themselves of course .

Did I say one last thing? Ok, another last thing then: all children are different. A big part of who they are is in them right from the start, and out of your control. But each child is wonderful in their own way.

Congrats. This is a fantastic experience. One that will define your life in many ways.


----------



## tarinalynn (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations! I agree fully with the sleep sleep sleep part! Make sure your partner gets lots of sleep too though. Nothing beats a good 'hey hon, dont worry, i got this one, you rest for a bit'... trust me! The other advice I have is PLAY PLAY PLAY... babies are never too small to play. Even if it is just toe and finger wiggles. 

Pffftt to the people who though playing PS2 made you a bad dad Ninez. My hubby had baby sitting on his lap while playing his Xbox360 (often while I got to nap). Baby clued in to the flashylights and clicky buttons pretty quickly and now at almost a year and a half he holds his own controller that we just discommunicated from the machine. 

Dont get nice furniture...
Take everything free you can... pass it along if you dont want it
Pass everything on quickly when baby outgrows it (toys and furniture included, overwhelming when you have too much to go through)
Laugh with your baby lots and laugh at yourself too
and most importantly...

Remember to enjoy your woman in the morning or during the day wherever possible cuz at the end of the day you will both be exhausted!!!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

be prepaird for mood changes and sometimes lots of crying . when the hormones change just gotta grin and bare it. is fun seeing the little ones experiance there first time doing something the big smile . and when they look at mom and dad for praise. always clap and say bravo and they will have the biggest smile u will always see. dont freake over small things and just go with the flow. You are gonna have bumps and broozes so dont worry they will heal . But it is the best experiance in the world i wasent to fond of kids until i held my daughter for the first time seeing that little life that u help create . I hope u have as much happynes as i did and also i hope u have a strong stomache cause sometimes those number 2's get pretty nasty .oh yes friends with kids can be awsome helps with the clothes bill

cheers and congrats to u and ur wife


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got no advice not being a parent myself, but congrats stud.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

no advice for you but congrats on the good news.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Real great new Matt. Much much much more exciting than all the new fishy baby news!

I can share you excitement.

I used to felt asleep after work with baby on by chest on the couch after work.

One is really fun, mind you they are really heart breakers when they get sick. I still remember the helpless feeling when my daugther was in hopsital. We even felt her pain when she was constipated.

I can ask my wife manual she will recommend. What is baby due?

Ask again when you are expecting the 2nd one. That will change your life


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Your house, furniture and clothes will always smell of baby puke. You will forget what a good nights sleep its. You'll be frustrated, frazzled and at you wits end most of the time. The few moments of peaceful quite with your son or daughter will make it well worth it though. Congratulations. And good luck.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Get a PVR if you don't have one already. Great for catching up on shows when you try to put them back to sleep after 2am feedings.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Great advice, Remember to that your role in the house is about to shift. You are going to go from King of the castle to servant for a while. Your wife and new baby will require lots of help. There will be times when you get frustrated, and times where you feel left out.

But as was said, holding the baby in your arms makes it all worth it. First time I held my son I couldn't believe how fast my thought pattern shifted from what I want to do for myself to what I need to do for him. You will still have time for yourself, just not right away.

Another bit of advice is get the baby on a routine quickly. The sooner they are scheduled, the easier it is for you. And get them to sleep in their crib, in their room. Much easier for you to sleep without the baby sharing your bed. Also, get prepared for the sleep deprivation. I remember getting a 5 hour stretch when my son was a newborn and thinking I could run a marathon. You come to quickly learn how little sleep you need to function.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

One thing that I tell everyone and this is really helpful, remember that every baby is different and they don't necessarily go by what the books tell you. Story behind it. My wife read a book about putting a kid on a strick schedule before we had our first one. She was determined to get my son on a schedule and she almost killed herself trying to do it. She would cry when he wouldn't and she beat herself up ove and over again. I was like who cares he isn't on a schedule and he refuses to co-operate with what we are trying to do. My wife thought we were the worst people in the world (i knew better) and she was devistated by it. One day at 2 and a half, he decided to do everything at the same time everyday. Anyway my son is 4 and a half now, and he is very healthy, completely normal (which is a surprise if you know me!) and he is one of the smartest kids in his class. 

So my advice is this: every kid is different and remember most of those books that you read are best case scenario, meaning they give a solution to something and expect it to work. Well it doesn't always so just do what you think is best and don't stress about things you can't control.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, its true, being a parent is tough but I love it. Your life is going to change as will your priorities. I became a daddy 3 yrs ago at age 42.H ere are my tips. I took vacation time around the babies due date. Glad I did.

Leading up to the big day:

The mother is going to expend a lot of energy and have little sleep on and just before the big day. Take it upon yourself to make sure she rests and eats properly. 
If she has a sudden burst of energy and feels like she can run a marathon, take her shopping, she needs to walk, walk, and walk some more during labour.

When the baby arrives:

Sleep when the baby sleeps, and when ever you can, I work nights and don't very often get enough sleep. Lack of sleep was a contributing factor when I crashed my car last may. Last night I slept 3.5 hours, will get another hour or so before work tonight.

Accept hand me downs and pass along your used stuff to others. If you don't have family or friends to pass stuff along to donate to an organization that helps poorer families and single parents.

Crying is about the only way a baby can communicate. My sister in law tried the baby sign language. It works, From long before she could talk the baby was able to communicate if she was hungry or needed a diaper change using sign language.

When in public I use the women's washroom to change diapers if there is no parent's rooms or change table in the men's room. Trust me I haven't heard a complaint from a women yet, only words of encouragement. My wife has used fitting rooms to breast feed.

I'm sure I will think of other things later.

Most important of all, enjoy the experience. I love being dad, my daughter and I get lots of time together.

Steve


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> So my advice is this: every kid is different and remember most of those books that you read are best case scenario, meaning they give a solution to something and expect it to work. Well it doesn't always so just do what you think is best and don't stress about things you can't control.


Keep in mind that a baby has never read these books. The baby is on his/her own schedule which is dependent on his/her body's needs at the time, and not what is written in the book. After stating that, the books are a good resource.

Steve


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

You guys all rock, seriously! I read every word and can't tell you how much I appreciate what you have relayed in these messages. I'm just going to pray that nothing goes awry and the pregnancy goes well. She's seeing the doctor next week to find out roughly how old the baby is, we think we conceived the baby in Vegas !!!! I guess what happens in Vegas doesn't always stay there  

I'll keep this post updated as time goes, everyone cross your fingers!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats again. I am less than 3 months from our second one arriving. It is a lot of work, but definitely the best thing you will ever do.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

neven give great advice but I have to disagree on the formula. I breastfed but our twins needed some formula so I could get some sleep. We found the condensed formula smelled terrible and preferred to use powdered. We used bottles with liners so that it was easier to keep up. But that might just be because we had twins.

As others have said, enjoy every stage of the child's growth. Even though some times are hard, there is always something to enjoy about their development. Don't wait for a certain age to spend more time or get more involved. The early years are so important. Even the little things, something you think is insignificant, can live in a child's memory forever.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Pampers "Swaddlers"..yeah they're a few more pennies a poop, but at three in the morning when you prevent a "breach" you'll know where those pennies went.

Coffee.

Things you'll be wondering

"Is that normal?"

You'll know what a "back poo" is


Our first baby, we were very anxious new parents...sterlize everything, buy everything new, read reviews on all products, books etc. By our second one, we relaxed, and a good rinse was enough.

A buddy said his third child foraged Cheerios on the floor. My toddler neice ate a slug, so everything becomes relative. 

Enjoy!


----------



## FED (Apr 25, 2010)

All you need to do.. is love your child. Relax, the 1st few months are easy other than lack of sleep.

...and when they can eat solids.. cheerios is your friend...


----------



## MCdanle (Jan 9, 2011)

congrats on good news..


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck, greatest experience you will ever have.....
- buy diapers, wipes, burp rags, baby clothes, and give your wife and yourself a break after a while....keep the grand parents close....you will need a break ....


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

anessa said:


> neven give great advice but I have to disagree on the formula. I breastfed but our twins needed some formula so I could get some sleep. We found the condensed formula smelled terrible and preferred to use powdered. We used bottles with liners so that it was easier to keep up. But that might just be because we had twins.
> 
> As others have said, enjoy every stage of the child's growth. Even though some times are hard, there is always something to enjoy about their development. Don't wait for a certain age to spend more time or get more involved. The early years are so important. Even the little things, something you think is insignificant, can live in a child's memory forever.


funny, maybe it was a brand thing?

i use the nestle good start, no issues with two sons  seemed to be the reverse smell wise for me, the powder smelled worse, to each their own i guess. Making enough formula for the day i found that the powder was just too many scoops to count and when you are exhausted it can get frustrating.

Also for the mother, advice when in the hospital: If you can't breastfeed you are not less of a person and your baby does not suffer like the nurses make it out to be. Let them be pushy on day one, its their job, but if its just not working and she's starting to get depressed, put your foot down to the nurses. I ended up yelling at the nurses because my wife was an emotional wreck trying to breastfeed for 3 days and nothing working and our little son started losing weight making her feel even worse as if it were her fault. The nurses were vicious to her, and when we went in for our second child, there just happened to be more realistic nurses on staff who were understanding and respected us enough to not push their views. It is your job to watch out for the mother as it is an emotional ride for the first little while (when compared to the normally emotional woman). In my opinion a happy mother matters more than formula or breast milk.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! I have been the sole parent of my three year old from the moment he entered this world. Be open to hearing others but realize there is more than one way of doing something; your child or situation can be very different than others'. Similar to fish keeping  

PS: My son was on formula from Day 1. I believe that breast milk has its benefits (research and all that) but I also can count the number of times my son has been ill on one hand. Every child is different. I did try two brands before finding the right one for my son.

All the best! It is a wonderful journey!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

keep things simple. if you want to save money..cloth diaper..they have beautiful ones now. they even have cloth diaper forums and limited edition diapers.my granddaughter never got one rash. wool soakers..etc. 
as far as kids go...all those extracuricular programs arent what builds memories. out in nature..walks..exploring..nature..makes them curious and makes memories. camping..etc. not 300 dollar art classes for 3 year olds. 
sitting drawing pics and colouring with them on thefloor at their level is what is important. spending time sitting doing lego..etc..plastic animals..simple things . free play is the most important developmental thing for kids. not listening to beethoven. 
breast feeding is best for mother in the long run..proven less chance of breast cancer later. it takes awhile for babies and mothers to get the hang of breast feeding..but well worth it. i didnt with my first..and she didnt get the immunities. had bronchitis at 8 weeks. etc. 
once they start gaining weight..after the initial loss..they do better. 
anyhow..no scary thing..you see through the kids eyes again..and get to be a kid all over again but looking in from the outside this time. you learn each level in their life along with them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

to support the counter argument, the kids, wife and i ride public transit and walk to get around. Neither of my sons were breast fed, the first we tried for 3 weeks, to no success. The nurse thing i mentioned was my son losing too much weight from lack of feedings and they weren't going to release him (after 5 days), putting the foot down was telling them we're using a bottle to feed and pumping if my wife was able (she wasn't). Both of them haven't really been sick. My oldest had a fever for one night, at like 99.9 F, cleared up by the morning with no medicine. Pretty good record for a 3 year old and a 10 month old 'deprived' of my wife's antibodies and having rude strangers cough on them on the bus. I personally think immunities has more to do with exposure rather than breastfeeding, the breastfeeding just gives a kick start and strengthens the maternal bond.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

congrats

i found out that im gonna be a daddy 4.5 months ago
so now ive got just under 4 months to start baby proofing my fishtanks 

i cant wait, good luck to you and your familly


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Thanks again, we told her parents last night and it went well, very supportive. We were expecting the opposite and it was a nice suprise.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

im glad it went well!
my tip is to dont be afraid to walk away from the crying if you know they are safe, fed, changed, etc. sometimes theres nothing you can do, and sometimes, for your safety and the baby's, it is best to just WALK AWAY. 
Don't be afraid to ask for help. Parenting doesn't have to be a 2 person job.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Start looking into college funds now. If you contribute a certain amount each year, you will get decent-sized grants from the government.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

My Advice is don't be afraid of the nurses, they are human too...no one is infallible...enjoy the younger years while you can because before too long you turn around and they are running away with something they aren't suppose to have (the top of the cupboard and the fridge are now your best friend and are never going to be clean again).....everyone is different..... Have fun... 
Alex


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Our little girl loves to have someone to sleep with (she likes sticking her hand into our sleeves as a security habit). 

For the next child, due in July, we will probably try to teach him/her to sleep alone if possible. I love the cuddling factor but I can honestly say that I haven't had a full nights sleep in 2.5 years, since Felicia was born. Even if she's not in our bed (like tonight when she's sleeping over at grandma's), I still wake up throughout the night out of force of habit.

Get used to helping change diapers. Poopy diapers may trigger a gag reflex but its worth it when its your own baby you're taking care of.

The best thing I've ever done in my life has been Felicia. Love being a dad. I'm sure you will too.

It really helps if you have family nearby to help out.

My mom went traditional with her first granddaughter. We ended up moving in with my parents for the first month (turned into the first year) so that my mom could teach Irene how to be a mom. It's a great Chinese tradition since Irene had almost zero experience with babies.

We had a lot of family help, but being a daddy means taking on the responsibility and being willing to change your lifestyle to accommodate the newborn.

Best "fish" advice I received from experienced reefer-dads was to make sure my tanks were all up to snuff before the baby arrives. That means massive water changes and getting as much automated as possible. Like they warned, I neglected my tanks for 6-9 months after the baby was born, but since my systems were prepared, things ran pretty smoothly on the fish-front.

Good luck and enjoy this time.

Time speeds up when you have a kid, btw.

Anthony (Felicia's daddy)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Start stocking up on diapers and bottles (go with glass or "safe" plastics - you'll have to research which plastics should be avoided). 

Check with friends and family about getting their baby stuff.

Anything you can't borrow or get for free, check Craigslist. You'll often find awesome deals on CL for kid's stuff.

I picked up a 5-in-1 bassinet, stroller, car-seat, bouncing chair, and other baby stuff for $70 off one lady who's son's girlfriend decided at the last minute to move back to Ontario once the baby was born. The lady had all this baby stuff clean and ready for her first grandchild and she was POed when the mother moved to ON so she sold it all to me for cheap.

Also, ask for sleepers and clothing in neutral colours unless you're going to find out the gender of the baby. Green, yellow, purple, etc.

Check with your work and your wife's workplace about maternity/paternity leave before the baby arrives.

Another word of advice I found useful was to buy that big-ticket item before baby is born (ie. my 46" Sony HD LCD tv) because once the baby comes, you're probably not getting it anymore.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Ask your wife's doctor for baby formula samples. That way you can try out a few different brands to see if the baby will drink them.

We, on purpose, switched between brands so that Felicia would not become picky and only drink one. We do the same with her food still. She eats almost everything, even curry if its not super spicy.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Start stocking up on diapers and bottles (go with glass or "safe" plastics - you'll have to research which plastics should be avoided).
> 
> Check with friends and family about getting their baby stuff.
> 
> ...


LOL about the T.V. That's why i Just went out and bought a top of the line gaming computer 

Very good Ideas, I was told to buy the essentials and wait till after the baby shower because most times you are going to be overloaded with diapers and clothes, anyone have a favorite bottle they use? any names would help. Awesome advice once again.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Something else that came to my mind... read! It's never too early to start reading with your kids. Do it often. Keep him/her the heck away from the TV and do lots of educational/outdoorsy activities. 

But above all, read to your child! I am convinced it is the easiest and best way to guarantee healthy brain development and academic success further down the road. I am only a little above average in maths and science, but guess what. I owe all my high-school success, my full scholarship to private school, entrance to UBC and university scholarships to my skills in English. All because my parents were so devoted to reading to me.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Talk to your kids like they understand what you mean. Explain things like the ocean, animals as you come by them, etc and try not to pass your fears onto them (like a fear of spiders or heights) let them explore the world and learn lessons from it. They will thank you when they are 20


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Something else that came to my mind... read! It's never too early to start reading with your kids. Do it often. Keep him/her the heck away from the TV and do lots of educational/outdoorsy activities.
> 
> But above all, read to your child! I am convinced it is the easiest and best way to guarantee healthy brain development and academic success further down the road. I am only a little above average in maths and science, but guess what. I owe all my high-school success, my full scholarship to private school, entrance to UBC and university scholarships to my skills in English. All because my parents were so devoted to reading to me.





katienaha said:


> Talk to your kids like they understand what you mean. Explain things like the ocean, animals as you come by them, etc and try not to pass your fears onto them (like a fear of spiders or heights) let them explore the world and learn lessons from it. They will thank you when they are 20


Love both of these. We read to our son all the time and he absolutely loves books. Can already pick out words and is starting to try and read himself.

And babies definitely understand what you are saying to them. Long before he could say even one word I could tell him to go to his room and grab a specific toy and he'd do it without fail. It blows me away how quickly they learn. At 15 or 16 months old my son learned how to unlock my iPhone just by watching me do it.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

No one warned me about what my girlfriend would be like when she was pregnant for the first three months. Holy S%$*, but other than that things are going well. I'm even gaining sympathy weight


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

just wait until she starts "nesting" just make sure to nail down anything your particularly fond of in the house when that comes around


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHA, yeah the nesting part becomes fun. And yes, the first few months are not too much fun for you, or her for that matter.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

katienaha said:


> Talk to your kids like they understand what you mean. Explain things like the ocean, animals as you come by them, etc and try not to pass your fears onto them (like a fear of spiders or heights) let them explore the world and learn lessons from it. They will thank you when they are 20


i really liked this bit of advice, especially the fears part seeing as my girlfriend is afraid of everything and i dont want my daughter to be afraid of everything too

i think im gonna buy my kid a tarantula


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

just remeber back to your childhood... and change anything your didnt like


----------



## wiltondabbert (Jul 24, 2012)

Its great feeling to being dad first time. This is really great moment for all the couple who being parents first time. They want to do lots of things for their new born baby child. I want to give some advice which is very useful for you for taking care of your child. First you always spend lots of time with your growing child and play with your baby. Always take care of your child and fulfill their all requirements. Use all baby products which is in quality.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations!! The best thing that could ever happen to anyone is ushering a new life into the world..

Everyone here has pretty much covered everything I do want to re enforce, clean is a state of mind, if it's safe and 'tidy' it's good enough (my son enjoyed leaving hot wheels cars in unsuspecting places for me to step on when he was about 3 months)

Don't buy a lot of clothes for the first couple of months, they grow so fast (not just a saying) usually 3-4 outfits is good otherwise they might not get to wear it all and it is then 'wasted' 

Stock up on laundry detergent (sales are going to be your new best friend)

Try not to buy baby food when you start solids, instead ask for a baby bullet for your shower, then make your own... Not only can you make more, but it's so much cheaper.

When your new bundle of joy takes a nap... Don't do anything, but take a nap with them... This will allow you to get a bit more rest... When your little one is in the bouncer they can watch you do the dishes or what have you  (this also gives you the chance to introduce them to future chores, lol)

Also if you do get a manual, please remember that the only expert on your baby is you... The manual is more like general guidelines (take my word for it, my son is 'unique' and the manuals were pretty useless)


And last of all, don't stop smiling and enjoying your time with your baby... This is the time that they actually want you to spend with them because all to soon they will be older and maybe too busy (classes and friends)... 

Congratulations on your bundle of joy! You are going to be a wonderful parent!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Old thread from last year but for all the new parents, still lots of great advice. Donjuan, how's the baby?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

well thats awsome my little guy is due tomorrow and i have goosebumps just thinking of it we are really happy and cant wait. Try to enjoy the 9 months it seems to fly by. Good luck with everything sorry i have no advice because im not a dad yet haha


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> well thats awsome my little guy is due tomorrow and i have goosebumps just thinking of it we are really happy and cant wait. Try to enjoy the 9 months it seems to fly by. Good luck with everything sorry i have no advice because im not a dad yet haha


Congrats. Keep the mom walking, don't let her stop. The more she walks, the fewer problems she will have during delivery. At the beginning of labour, take her for a good healthy meal. She will need the energy later. These types of things are *your* job. The nurses will have no problems helping you keep her on her feet during labour.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cloth diaper for sure. I will find some resources for you.my daughter is in an alfalfa group. Baby carrying makes a big difference. They have alot of wraps that holds baby
Close to you and you can get things done. Definitely nurse. Way less mine problems and bonding. 
Congrats. 
Ps there's amazing cloth diapers now. No diaper rashes and no environmental issues.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Haven't been on in a while. Here's a pic  Went with regular diapers, Maximus was an awesome baby, now he's 2!! can't believe how fast time goes.

This picture was taken last year at christmas, i'll try to get a newer one up.

Just getting back into fish.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats. My much loved Isabella is also already 2 years old & yeah, time sure flies when you have little kids. My older daughter Felicia is already in kindergarten. Where have all the years gone?


----------

